# HGVC Properties in DEX



## NiteMaire (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm able to see several HGVC properties in DEX; some with availability, some without.  Seen using a legacy week deposit; I don't know what shows up for points owners.

Here's the list of properties: 
Grand Waikikian by HGVC
Grand Islander by HGVC
Parc Soilel by HGVC
West 57th St by Hilton
HGVC on Paradise
HGVC on The Boulevard
HGVC at Marbrisa
HGVC at Flamingo
HGVC at Seaworld
HGVC at Coylumbridge
HGVC at Tuscany Village
HGVC at Craigendarroch
HGVC at Dunkeld
The Hilton Club of New York
Sunrise Lodge a HGVC
Elara, a HGVC


----------



## dayooper (Jan 9, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I'm able to see several HGVC properties in DEX; some with availability, some without.  Seen using a legacy week deposit; I don't know what shows up for points owners.
> 
> Here's the list of properties:
> Grand Waikikian by HGVC
> ...



Thanks for the update. I’m assuming they were not there before.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

Do they give the DRI points value to make an exchange ?


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I'm able to see several HGVC properties in DEX; some with availability, some without.  Seen using a legacy week deposit; I don't know what shows up for points owners.
> 
> Here's the list of properties:
> Grand Waikikian by HGVC
> ...


Yes I see some HGVC with my DRI pts on DeX.
I just did some searches to these areas and I saw availability at these resorts
Hawaii

Kings' Land
Kohala Suites
The Bay Club
Florida:

Las Palmeras
Seaworld
Tuscany Village
Parc Soleil
Nevada

Trump
The Boulevard
Paradise
Flamingo
Elara
New York

New York
West 57th Street


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Do they give the DRI points value to make an exchange ?


Yes when you search with a DRI pts account


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> Yes I see some HGVC with my DRI pts on DeX.


This is interesting.  I saw the resorts you included that were not in my original list, but I had to search by the name.  For instance, "Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club" shows up if I search "Kohala Suites", but does not appear in a search for "Hilton Grand Vacations Club".  Same with Kings' Land.  I understand why Bay Club didn't show up as the resort is listed as "The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort".  Good to know I can see the other Hawaii resorts.  All BI resorts are showing availability!

Some of the HGVC resorts have "Vacations" while others have "Vacation".  I wonder why there's a difference.

Also, the app isn't showing any HGVC.  I can only find them by searching on the website at the moment.

ETA: I'm very pleased with the "tier" levels showing for HGVC resorts.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> Yes when you search with a DRI pts account


Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 9, 2022)

This info is about as encouraging as I’ve seen for a merger integration. Maybe they’ll be using DEX as their method of integrating systems?

It’s the first time since I deeded back our DRI weeks that I miss being an owner. I wasn’t going to keep paying those fees just on the hope that Hilton would one day buy DRI….. I’m not that crazy


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks


This is an example


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> This is an example
> View attachment 44976


That is awesome.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> This is interesting.  I saw the resorts you included that were not in my original list, but I had to search by the name.  For instance, "Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club" shows up if I search "Kohala Suites", but does not appear in a search for "Hilton Grand Vacations Club".  Same with Kings' Land.  I understand why Bay Club didn't show up as the resort is listed as "The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort".  Good to know I can see the other Hawaii resorts.  All BI resorts are showing availability!
> 
> Some of the HGVC resorts have "Vacations" while others have "Vacation".  I wonder why there's a difference.
> 
> ...


The search function on DRI is a bit obtuse.  Even when searching for a resort by name, there can be issues because the name for some places such as "San Luis Bay Inn" appears twice - one of the links is for points only reservations, the other link is for units that were deposited in DEX from a different source.  I've gotten super frustrated at times when searching via the points availability site because nothing will come up, then I'll notice there is another option for the same resort, and that option will show numerous weeks availability.  Upon closer observation, I find that one of the choices is for the timeshare under DRI managed/affiliated resorts, and the other is under Destination Exchange Partner resorts.  

In any event, it's nice to see Hilton properties showing up in DEX!


----------



## klpca (Jan 9, 2022)

I wonder when we will see reciprocal DRI inventory on the HGVC side?


----------



## cindyc (Jan 9, 2022)

Maybe the HGVC portal will have a link to DEx much as they have a link to RCI. Or, perhaps could be they decide to drop RCI and adopt DRI's approach and use DEx as their exchange vehicle. Particularly now that DVC is trading in II. 

100% speculation on my part.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> That is awesome.


DeX is more expensive than II most of the time.
Example, Oct 9, 2022 is week 40. The TDI of week 40 in Hawaii is 110. 
A 2 bdrm with a TDI of 110 at a premium resort like Marriott or Westin is 6,000 pts and a 1 bdrm is 4,500 pts. 
With DeX is tier 5 (10,000 pts) for the 2 bdrm and tier 4 (8,000 pts) for the 1 bdrm.


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

klpca said:


> I wonder when we will see reciprocal DRI inventory on the HGVC side?


DeX is just a limited inventory of RCI. 
If you go on RCI, you will see many DRI resorts available with your HGVC.


----------



## cindyc (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> DeX is just a limited inventory of RCI.
> If you go on RCI, you will see many DRI resorts available with your HGVC.


Not exactly. It also includes deposits that DRI points members make available through the DRI Club Combinations program. For example, I can deposit a Studio at HGVC Flamingo (which would take 1100 HGVC points) with DRI and get 5,500 points added to my DRI points account.

So, it can include units otherwise affiliated with either RCI or II.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> This is an example
> View attachment 44976


I'm at my son home. He is a silver elite with only 18,000 points. We can not bring out this page.
What are the step you are using ?.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I'm at my son home. He is a silver elite with only 18,000 points. We can not bring out this page.
> What are the step you are using ?.


Click on the "Time Finder" button at the top in the Destination Exchange "Search for Availability."  Type "The Bay club waikoloa beach resort" (or just "the bay club" and you will see several options pop up.  Click on the option with the word resort.  The other options won't bring up anything - this is part of the difficulty with searches within Diamond.  They have many options for the same resort, and each shows something different.

After clicking on "The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort," click on grid view.  It should come up.  It is a "Destination Exchange Affiliate" resort.  The other dropdown options names are likely under different designations for Diamond.


Sidenote:  Under the "Time Finder" tab, if you type "Hawaii" and choose "Hawaii" "State," you get a list of all the resorts that are available at any time in Hawaii (well, maybe not all of them because Diamond is glitchy, but you get many).  Click on the "calendar view" button and switch to "grid view."  Then click on any resort to see all the dates / unit sizes/types available any time.


----------



## youppi (Jan 9, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Sidenote:  Under the "Time Finder" tab, if you type "Hawaii" and choose "Hawaii" "State," you get a list of all the resorts that are available at any time in Hawaii (well, maybe not all of them because Diamond is glitchy, but you get many).  Click on the "calendar view" button and switch to "grid view."  Then click on any resort to see all the dates / unit sizes/types available any time.


Exactly what I did.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 9, 2022)

youppi said:


> Exactly what I did.


Did that work?  Oops...  I thought that was pedro47 replying


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

We are watching football right now and _ we will check this out later.
Thanks chemteach._


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Click on the "Time Finder" button at the top in the Destination Exchange "Search for Availability."  Type "The Bay club waikoloa beach resort" (or just "the bay club" and you will see several options pop up.  Click on the option with the word resort.  The other options won't bring up anything - this is part of the difficulty with searches within Diamond.  They have many options for the same resort, and each shows something different.
> 
> After clicking on "The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort," click on grid view.  It should come up.  It is a "Destination Exchange Affiliate" resort.  The other dropdown options names are likely under different designations for Diamond.
> 
> ...


To chemteach, Thanks for this information.
We worked on it after the football game for about 30 minutes. Yes & No, we could not look at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort for October 2022.
We did see some of other non DRI resorts for Hawaii.
I will go to his home this weekend and we will play with it again. He is at work now.
18,000 points per year is all he his with DRI.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2022)

youppi said:


> This is an example
> View attachment 44976


Got it !


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2022)

chemteach said:


> Did that work?  Oops...  I thought that was pedro47 replying


It worked; but is very glitchy. I did used "Time Finder."
Now I much explain it to me son. He is in into all  this high speed electronics technology.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> It worked; but is very glitchy. I did used "Time Finder."
> Now I much explain it to me son. He is in into all  this high speed electronics technology.


The Diamond search function is not intuitive, especially since many resorts seem to appear under 2 or more listings, and each brings up different availability.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 10, 2022)

chemteach said:


> The Diamond search function is not intuitive, especially since many resorts seem to appear under 2 or more listings, and each brings up different availability.


What I find equally frustrating is that some cities are listed 4-5 (or more) different ways.  Lake Tahoe is a great example; there are 5(!) different entries.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 10, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> What I find equally frustrating is that some cities are listed 4-5 (or more) different ways.  Lake Tahoe is a great example; there are 5(!) different entries.


YES!!  I often do searches for Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort - love going there in the summer - and I thought that using South Lake Tahoe as a search would bring up all different possible availabilities - but that didn't work because there are so many different Lake Tahoe listings.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 11, 2022)

youppi said:


> DeX is just a limited inventory of RCI.
> If you go on RCI, you will see many DRI resorts available with your HGVC.



Agree with the last sentence. But anyone booking DRI through RCI is paying pretty hefty resort fees. When I traded into Beachwoods through RCI Points last summer, there was a resort fee of $29.26 per day. If DEX gives DRI and HGVC owners a way to trade into each other resorts without paying resort fees .... that is an option that may bring value.

Do I understand DEX right that for internal DRI exchanges there are no resort fees? Can points owners book partial week stays or is everything on DEX a week?


----------



## escanoe (Jan 11, 2022)

youppi said:


> DeX is more expensive than II most of the time.
> Example, Oct 9, 2022 is week 40. The TDI of week 40 in Hawaii is 110.
> A 2 bdrm with a TDI of 110 at a premium resort like Marriott or Westin is 6,000 pts and a 1 bdrm is 4,500 pts.
> With DeX is tier 5 (10,000 pts) for the 2 bdrm and tier 4 (8,000 pts) for the 1 bdrm.



I am eying this from the HGVC side. I am thinking the central thesis of your post here will apply to RCI (the HGVC reference points) as well. I expect trades into DRI inventory will cost me more points (trading power) than they would going through either the HGVC RCI Portal or booking through my separate/personal RCI Points account.

However, the DEX exchange fee is well below the $259 exchange fee RCI sticks us with for a week. I am also hopeful it gets owners (from HGVC and DRI if we both have access) out of having to pay each others resort fees). So my early anticipation is such exchanges if they become possible will cost owners more in terms of trading power but also save more in terms of dollars going to fees.   

In my mind, it would be foolish for the newly merged company not to leverage DEX to their advantage (and to owners).


----------



## chemteach (Jan 11, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Agree with the last sentence. But anyone booking DRI through RCI is paying pretty hefty resort fees. When I traded into Beachwoods through RCI Points last summer, there was a resort fee of $29.26 per day. If DEX gives DRI and HGVC owners a way to trade into each other resorts without paying resort fees .... that is an option that may bring value.
> 
> Do I understand DEX right that for internal DRI exchanges there are no resort fees? Can points owners book partial week stays or is everything on DEX a week?



You are correct that there are no resort fees for Diamond owners using their points or  weeks to reserve in DEX.  I believe everything in DEX is for full weeks, but I could be wrong.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 11, 2022)

youppi said:


> DeX is more expensive than II most of the time.





youppi said:


> DeX is just a limited inventory of RCI.
> If you go on RCI, you will see many DRI resorts available with your HGVC.


While this may be true, DeX has inventory that never makes into II.  It's actually one of the primary reasons I purchased a DRI legacy week.  Tons of availability in places I'd like to go.  Some/most/all (?) may be included in RCI based on what I've read in this thread, but I don't plan on joining RCI again (was a member for 2 years).  II DRI inventory was nothing like what I see in DeX.  I'm extremely happy to see Grand Pacific (and other Affiliated and/or partner resorts) available in DeX.  I definitely plan on trading into Hanalei Bay at some point in the future.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

chemteach said:


> You are correct that there are no resort fees for Diamond owners using their points or  weeks to reserve in DEX.  I believe everything in DEX is for full weeks, but I could be wrong.


Your post is right on point. My son and his family loved this feature.
They exchanged into The Massanutten Resort last year and they paid a mandatory daliy resort fee for their week stay, to used the resort amenities.
Plus, they paid an exchange fee to exchange into the Massanutten resort.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Jan 11, 2022)

Has anyone been successfully able to book one of the HGVC resorts that are now showing as available in DEX?  We are a legacy weeks owner at KBC, but currently don't have a deposit in DEX that I could use to check.  If the answer is yes, I might deposit our 2022 KBC week in DEX.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 11, 2022)

LEMONLEE said:


> Has anyone been successfully able to book one of the HGVC resorts that are now showing as available in DEX?  We are a legacy weeks owner at KBC, but currently don't have a deposit in DEX that I could use to check.  If the answer is yes, I might deposit our 2022 KBC week in DEX.


While I didn't pull the trigger, I was able to get to all the way to the payment page for an exchange into an HGVC resort.  Seems legit, and I'd expect it to complete if I provide my credit card.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Jan 11, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> While I didn't pull the trigger, I was able to get to all the way to the payment page for an exchange into an HGVC resort.  Seems legit, and I'd expect it to complete if I provide my credit card.


Thank you - that is great news! I know the prevailing thought (and the communications from Hilton seems to imply this as well) that you would need to pony up to pay for whatever new product they will start offering to be able to trade between DRI and Hilton. Am I too naive or optimistic to think that this is a sign that that might not be case?


----------



## Arusso (Feb 4, 2022)

youppi said:


> Yes I see some HGVC with my DRI pts on DeX.
> I just did some searches to these areas and I saw availability at these resorts
> Hawaii
> 
> ...


I can verify they show up.  I was searching "Florida" and the resorts listed above showed up along with their point value and unit type for exchange.  "No availability" is a common post-search response for several periods of time I was considering.


----------



## Arusso (Feb 4, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> While I didn't pull the trigger, I was able to get to all the way to the payment page for an exchange into an HGVC resort.  Seems legit, and I'd expect it to complete if I provide my credit card.


That's encouraging.   Should we conclude that by virtue of listing HGVC properties in the Destination Exchange grouping, posting the points required and allowing an exchange that this is all there is to it?  Or, is there more?  For example, is the number of points listed for exchange by DRO owners in-line with what HGVC owners would use to make the same exchange?   If so, this is significant and indeed good news.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 4, 2022)

Arusso said:


> That's encouraging. Should we conclude that by virtue of listing HGVC properties in the Destination Exchange grouping, posting the points required and allowing an exchange that this is all there is to it? Or, is there more? For example, is the number of points listed for exchange by DRO owners in-line with what HGVC owners would use to make the same exchange? If so, this is significant and indeed good news.


Possibly. I don't own points, but I think others have seen them with points. I thought the tier levels were good for the ones I checked. I half-expected the HI properties to be a higher tier considering the tier levels for some DRI affiliates/exchange partners.


----------



## Arusso (Feb 4, 2022)

youppi said:


> DeX is more expensive than II most of the time.
> Example, Oct 9, 2022 is week 40. The TDI of week 40 in Hawaii is 110.
> A 2 bdrm with a TDI of 110 at a premium resort like Marriott or Westin is 6,000 pts and a 1 bdrm is 4,500 pts.
> With DeX is tier 5 (10,000 pts) for the 2 bdrm and tier 4 (8,000 pts) for the 1 bdrm.


Thanks.  Good to know.  I am aware that some DRI owners have kept their membership active by paying the fee themselves.   Hopefully, as more people make DeX exchanges using their DRI points, we should be able to determine if there is a predictable constant factor that increases the point price as you have noted.


----------



## Arusso (Feb 4, 2022)

chemteach said:


> The Diamond search function is not intuitive, especially since many resorts seem to appear under 2 or more listings, and each brings up different availability.


Agree. Very frustrating booking system.  Not at all intuitive.  I've spoken to corporate about it years ago and seems every update just makes the system less user friendly.   For example, if you do a search and get a "hit" and are not familiar with the resort it makes sense to do a little research first before booking.  Problem is while you are investigating the details about the resort with a third party source that has traveler or owner reviews, the DRI web site logs you out after about 10 minutes or so.  Then you have to log in and start all over again.  Maybe the Hilton booking system is more user friendly.  Hoping someone who uses the Hilton system will comment.


----------



## ARtraveler (Feb 20, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I'm able to see several HGVC properties in DEX; some with availability, some without.  Seen using a legacy week deposit; I don't know what shows up for points owners.
> 
> Here's the list of properties:
> Grand Waikikian by HGVC
> ...


Does anyone know if any of the HGVC properties that show in DEX are pet friendly ? DRI only has 2 or 3 pet friendly properties and since getting our COVID puppies we have been very discouraged with traveling to DRI sites.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 21, 2022)

ARtraveler said:


> Does anyone know if any of the HGVC properties that show in DEX are pet friendly ?


None that I know


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

Can DRI Cub members successfully book Hilton vacations resorts?


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can DRI Cub members successfully book Hilton vacations resorts?



Are you talking about Hilton Hotels or the new HVC brand?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Are you talking about Hilton Hotels or the new HVC brand?


Can DRI timeshare Club members successfully exchange into HVC?


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can DRI timeshare Club members successfully exchange into HVC?



I don’t think we know yet. At least I don’t.


----------



## SeattleAl (Mar 6, 2022)

I just booked a week at the HGVC Flamingo for Labor Day week using 4000 DEX points. 
My records show I was last there in 2019, so I am within the 4 year limit. We'll see if they notice that and cancel my reservation or something.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 8, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can DRI timeshare Club members successfully exchange into HVC?



Yes, they can.

However, it is through RCI on the backend of DEX.

What we should be hoping for is for the two sides to be able to deposit and exchange through DEX on the front end. It would cut RCI out and improve trading access within the HGV family. Seems to me it would be a no-brainer for them. But I do not know that it will be an early priority.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 8, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Yes, they can.
> 
> However, it is through RCI on the backend of DEX.
> 
> What we should be hoping for is for the two sides to be able to deposit and exchange through DEX on the front end. It would cut RCI out and improve trading access within the HGV family. Seems to me it would be a no-brainer for them. But I do not know that it will be an early priority.



Is it for HGV? Would that discourage owners from enrolling in HGV Max? While it would be great for us, would it lose money for them?


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Is it for HGV?


Is what for HGV?  Are you asking about RCI backend, the ability for DRI owners to exchange into HGV, or something else?


dayooper said:


> Would that discourage owners from enrolling in HGV Max?


As a DRI deeded week owner who can see and exchange into HGV resorts through DeX, it absolutely discourages me from enrolling in HGV Max...so much so I'm almost regretting typing that here in the event someone in HGV leadership is reading this thread.  Availability is low, but it's there for the taking.

It may be useful to have owners in the different systems check availability at certain HGV resorts to see how different the inventory is.  Even more so when HGV Max is in place.  Then we could determine how beneficial it would be to join HGV Max.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Would that discourage owners from enrolling in HGV Max? While it would be great for us, would it lose money for them?



Depends on what HGV Max is. HGV trading in DEX would likely be only weeks (at least at the start).

It might hinder sales of HGV Max … which we don’t know how much it costs or how it will operate.

While it may cost them money on HGV Max sales, to the extent informed customers buy HGV Max. It will also bring in more revenue. They can pocket the full exchange fee versus it going to RCI. It also would be a gradual move away from steering revenue to their competitor Wyndham … which owns RCI.

Why would HGV be investing in an Exchange that one side of the business uses where the other side is 100% reliant on RCI.

If it takes off as a good workable, functional exchange (even just for HGV properties) it would incentivize me to own more HGV and less of my RCI trader inventory. It would certainly give them more revenue from me.

Does DRI operating DEX cost them developer sales for their trusts that where one would otherwise have to make a developer purchase to trade between trusts? They appear to have overcome that issue/challenge.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 8, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Depends on what HGV Max is. HGV trading in DEX would likely be only weeks (at least at the start).
> 
> It might hinder sales of HGV Max … which we don’t know how much it costs or how it will operate.
> 
> ...



Here’s the issue, if HGV were to pull out of RCI (I would be very happy if they did) and fully go over to DEX, how would RCI deal with that? Would they still allow DEX to keep their deal with them? If it were just HGVC exchanging with HVC/DRI, why would I join HGV Max? I see your point about collecting both ends of the fees, but Wyndham/RCI has skin in this game too.

Selling new owners on the great possibilities of the thousands of locations is a big talking point. Eliminating that from consideration might cost them sales. If HGV no longer has access to RCI, that’s a loss to sales. They are in the game of selling timeshares and new victims. . . Er, customers can be found with RCI exchangers. Take that away and you are losing potential sales.

I love the plan you have, I just worry that what’s great for us is the exact opposite of whatis best for them.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Here’s the issue, if HGV were to pull out of RCI (I would be very happy if they did) and fully go over to DEX, how would RCI deal with that? Would they still allow DEX to keep their deal with them? If it were just HGVC exchanging with HVC/DRI, why would I join HGV Max? I see your point about collecting both ends of the fees, but Wyndham/RCI has skin in this game too.



Alas, it is possible for HGVC to go to DEX and not pull out of RCI totally. That is what DRI did. They cut RCI out of gettin exchange fees on their internal DRI exchanges on DEX, but still use RCI on the back end for outside exchanges. They have also negotiated or bargained down the online exchange fee DRI members pay for weekly exchanges to $149 (versus the $259 us HGVC chumps are paying if we use the option). Seems to me if they negotiate with the larger combined system and threaten to pull HGVC out of RCI …. they should be able to drive a deal at least that good for all exchangers in the newly merged company. That would be a huge benefit of discounted exchanges AND keep all the thousands of RCI properties for sales floor drivel.

I want them to completely pull out of RCI, but don’t think they will right away. However, it makes no sense for them to keep DEX and not leverage it for the whole corporate entity. I suspect sales of HGV Max will be the priority. But I hope and expect further developments with DEX will be in the works a bit further down the road.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 8, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Here is the thing, it is possible for HGVC to go to DEX and not pull out of RCI totally. That is what DRI did. They cut RCI out of gettin exchange fees on their internal DRI exchanges on DEX, but still use RCI on the back end. They have also negotiated or bargained down the exchange fee DRI members pay for weekly exchanges to something like $140. <snip>
> It makes no sense for them to keep DEX and not leverage it for the whole entity.


IIRC, someone posted something similar when the acquisition was announced.  MVC owns II, Wyndham owns RCI, and now HGVC owns DeX.  It would make sense for HGVC to use it for internal trades while maintaining the backend.  I would really like them to keep DestinationXchange Affiliates/Partners (I presume this is the RCI backend referenced).  I recently traded into a Wyndham through DeX.  I've had 2 conversations with 2 separate DRI CSRs.  They both said access to DRI resorts won't change; we'll see if that holds true.  I asked the 2nd CSR if access to DeX partners/affiliates would change.  They said some may go away, and others may be added...but they didn't really know.  My take is that as long as DeX access doesn't drastically change for DRI resorts, then I'll be happy considering I purchased to exchange into other DRI resorts through DeX.  It's an added bonus that I get access to some HGVC availability.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 8, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Here’s the issue, if HGV were to pull out of RCI (I would be very happy if they did) and fully go over to DEX, how would RCI deal with that? Would they still allow DEX to keep their deal with them? If it were just HGVC exchanging with HVC/DRI, why would I join HGV Max? I see your point about collecting both ends of the fees, but Wyndham/RCI has skin in this game too.



Seems to me DRI/HGVC combined will have more leverage than DRI did when it negotiated the current DEX deal with RCI. DVC pulling out of RCI was weakened them. If HGVC/DRI we’re to walk, that would be near devastating. Being on the back end of the DEX portal is how they would get HGVC and DRI inventory.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 9, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Seems to me DRI/HGVC combined will have more leverage than DRI did when it negotiated the current DEX deal with RCI. DVC pulling out of RCI was weakened them. If HGVC/DRI we’re to walk, that would be near devastating.


True, especially considering your point about DVC leaving.  If HGVC left, RCI would have only Wyndham (with WorldMark) as a major/well known developer.  I'm realize a couple others may be there, but they're not in the same category as MVC (with Vistana), DVC, and HGVC (with DRI).  As you know, I'm a fan of Vacation Village Resorts, but they don't have the name recognition as the others I've listed.  Besides, I can trade my VVR (Colonies) unit in II.  If I could add it to DeX, I'd do it in a heartbeat...well, I could, but I'd have to purchase points which I refuse to do.


----------

